# Missed Application Period



## ruffin'it (Aug 7, 2007)

So I got busy with other things and missed the application period. My question is regarding the 234 hunt. Are their normally leftover 234 licenses for non applicants to buy over the counter? If my memory serves me their are always a bunch of 234 licenses leftover even after the unsuccesful applicants have bought theirs. The DNR"E" website makes it sound like those who do not apply in January have no chance of getting a 234 license.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

ruffin'it said:


> ...... The DNR"E" website makes it sound like those who do not apply in January have no chance of getting a 234 license.


That how I read it.

You could of bought the 234 licence before the deadline and not pay the extra $4


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

You can only apply for the 234 during the January application period (they are not sold OTC to non-applicants). I think you are confusing it with the 301 hunt which has a quota of 65,000 and is for the beginning of the season.
I too forgot to apply (even with a sticky-note right on my monitor  ) but I was just going to get the 301 anyway, so in the end i'll save $4 (unless of course it sells out)


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, dont worry about it 301 is a better time the birds will not be educated yet and horny a.........well you get the picture. I am from MO and My first 2 seasons in MI took a bird with 301 and the last 3 seasons got the 234 because is was a longer season and nothing. In fact last year my best friend got the 301 and we shot his bird the second day and I hunted the same land with the 234 guaranteed license for 25 days and the birds were all henned up. So no worries in MI get the 301 and get at the dumb bird LOL


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Keep in mind 301 is only available in ZZ(SLP) and private land though.


----------



## ruffin'it (Aug 7, 2007)

Guess im SOL.


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> Keep in mind 301 is only available in ZZ(SLP) and private land though.


 
I hunt j normally, but did not apply this year, thought I would try different part of the state, what options do I have for SLP private land OTC and what are the dates? is the may hunt OTC?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Fishnmachine said:


> I hunt j normally, but did not apply this year, thought I would try different part of the state, what options do I have for SLP private land OTC and what are the dates? is the may hunt OTC?


Leftover licenses and 301 are the only hunts I believe are OTC at this point. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-30339--,00.html


----------



## just grillin (Dec 16, 2009)

You may be able to buy a leftover for any of the early hunts where the quota is not met. These wil go on sale March 15th @ 10:00 am for those that missed the application period. There are always leftovers for Unit ZZ all private land in southern Michigan.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2010_Spring_Turkey_Guide__305899_7.pdf


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool, I came here to ask these same questions... recap

If you DID NOT get your app. in you can buy over the counter left over license on March 15th at 10:00am. 301 in unit ZZ being the most likely license to be available.


----------

